# [SOLVED] BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS instal



## hhbva (Sep 30, 2011)

I found your Website through Google. I am an experienced computer user and normally can fix all my computer malfunctions myself, in fact, I have built several systems for myself and my family. Earlier this year, a system I built in 2007 crashed and I was unable to revive it. The Mobo is an ABIT IP35 Pro, the processor an Intel Core 2 Duo E6850, the video card an ATI Radeon X1600 Pro, and I use 4 1-MB memory modules. Finally, about a week ago, after recovering all the data from the old HD, I bought a new WD Caviar 640 MB drive and planned to clean-install a fresh copy of Windows 7 on it. Now, with the new HD installed, whenever I start the system, after "Verifying DMI Pool Data ..... "I get the following error message: "BOOTMGR MISSING, Press CTRL-ALT-DEL to restart." At that point, the system hangs and no longer takes commands from the keyboard, and I have been using the restart button to restart it, only to go through the same cycle over and over, and never reaching the point of being able to boot from the Windows 7 CD. I have cleared the CMOS memory repeatedly and even replaced the CMOS battery with a fresh one, all to no avail. I have even switched to a new video card, also to no avail. I have checked to see if all 4 of the memory modules are properly seated; they are. I have made sure the boot priority is set to SATA CD/ROM, then my single (clean) SATA HDD, in the BIOS menu. I suspect that perhaps the BIOS on the IP35 Pro board is out of date, I have never flshed it since installing the Mobo, and I have no way of updating it without being able to load Windows first. Is there any way to get the system to boot from the Windows CD?

Thanks in advance.

hhb


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

There is a 2-digit LED display on your mobo. Does it have a readout, and what is it?


----------



## hhbva (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

Hi, Jim, thanks for your response to my post. I've gotten three different read-outs from the mobo: CC, FF and now 0.0. I have replaced the CMOS battery. Also, for what it's worth, I've now also determined the exact model # of the mobo: P35-W627DHC-6A790A1BC-11, with "11" being the installed BIOS version (1.1), which is the first version. The latest version, according to the ABIT Website, is 1.7. Thanks again, hhb


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

Bios updates should only be done if the update directly addresses the problem(s) you are experiencing. A bad Bios flash can render the Mobo useless.
Common causes for that error message:
Corrupt boot files on the computer.
Settings for hard disk drive are not correct.
Floppy diskette or CD in computer causing issue.
Boot devices not set properly.
BIOS corrupt or misc. setting not set properly.
Connections loose or disconnected.
Bad Hard disk drive or other bad hardware.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

FF=Boot Attempt
CC=CMOS Reset Jumper set to the wrong position, internal jumper and switch on back
0.0=Nothing shown by ABit, perhaps means proper operation?

If you're repeatedly getting the CC code, check that the switch just below the mouse/keyboard connector on the mobo is all the way to the right (or all the way down). And check the on-board CMOS jumper is on pins 1-2.

I would go into BIOS and select "Fail Safe Defaults".

I agree with Tyree, don't attempt to do a BIOS update at this time. I've found that it is seldom necessary, and updating can cause more trouble then it's worth. As said, it should be done ONLY if it addresses a known & serious problem with the mobo.

That said, I've run into your problem many times, and I'm waiting for my memory banks to regurgitate my experiences and fixes. My memory is telling me that it's not serious...perhaps a procedural error installing the new HDD. Maybe something set wrong in the BIOS?


----------



## hhbva (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

Thanks again, Jim. You've been very helpful already. I'm no longer getting the "CC" code, and I also agree that it was generated by an improper CMOS jumper setting ... after resetting the CMOS, I had forgotten to move the jumper back to the "normal" position. Humans screw up in many ways.  Right now, the readout on the BIOS display is 0.0. I tried the BIOS failsafe default setting before (and also the optimized defaults), but couldn't boot using those either. However, it's been a couple of days, and I've been experimenting with different settings since. So, I'll try the failsafe defaults again. Can you think of a reason why the system hangs during the DMI pool data verification process and won't take the Ctrl+Alt+Del command from the keyboard to restart? Anyway, I'll try your suggestion again. Thanks. hhb


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

The 0.0 code is not explained by ABit so I think it means that it got through POST fine. Of course since it's giving you a post-POST error message that's self evident. 

Do you have another HDD to test with? That's what I'd do at this point. Or plug yours into a different SATA port. And especially check the cable connections. SATA connectors are small and sometimes it's possible to install the data cable offset a pin.


----------



## hhbva (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

Hi, Jim, I'll try that as well, thanks so much! Meanwhile, I set the BIOS to the fail safe defaults but, unfortunately, that didn't solve the boot problem either, but led to another unexplained sequence that may or may not point to a defective memory module ... not sure. Anyway, with the fail safe defaults on the BIOS, the system ran the memory check and i thought I would let it complete that sequence to see what would happen. I have 4 Patriot PDC22G6400LLK (DDR2, 1MB each) DIMM modules installed. Well, when the memory test reached about 2,090,000K, it stopped and then started over, and it did that again and again. So, I thought perhaps it did that because it had reached a defective DIMM at that point. I removed modules 2 and 4 and let the system run the test again. Sure enough, very early on, it stopped and wouldn't start up again. So, I thought, haha, wrong modules! I then removed 1 and 3 and put 2 and 4 in their positions. At that point, if I recall that correctly, the system just started running the memory test, even though I had hit "Del" to check the BIOS settings first, but it didn't respond to the keyboard command. I then turned off the power and reset the BIOS switch. Now with just two DIMMs installed, the system did exaclt what it had done with the original 4: it ran the test until it got to about 2,000,000+K, then started over. I suspect that this thing is more serious than I had hoped. Other than the video card (which I've already ruled out because a brand-new one didn't solve the problem), all I have installed is a WiFi card that I had already removed once only to find that didn't help either. Now, since you mentioned the HDD as a possible culprit, there is one other thing that I did that may have been a real mistake on my part. When I first started trying to load Windows 7 onto this (new) WD HDD days ago, the system did boot from the CD, started loading files (ever so slowly), got to the Region/Language screen, but then quit. After several more attempts, none of which were successful, I finally gave up, took the HDD out, connected it externally (through a USB adapter) to my functioning PC and formated the HDD because I wanted to remove whatever files had been loaded onto it during the failed Windows 7 installation attempts. I mention this because what I have now is a completely bare HDD. Do I perhaps need to re-install the factory driver and/or anything else? Is this possibly the problem? BTW, the BIOS does recognize the HDD.

Thanks again so much for your input! hhb


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

A reformatted HDD wouldn't cause your symptoms. What happens when you remove any expansion cards (except the GPU) and unplug the HDD (both cables)? Also disconnect any optical drives. Just leave the keyboard, mouse, video. Nothing else. One stick of memory in the socket closest to the CPU.


----------



## hhbva (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

Hi, Jim, first I followed your earlier suggestion and put another (sound) HDD in the system; unfortunately with the same results as with the new one .... "BOOTMGR IS MISSING. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart." Again, at that point, the system would not take any further commands from the keyboard. I then took out the only add-on card (WiFi board) that I had installed, disconnected both cables on the HDD and the two installed optical drives, and removed all but the DIMM stick next to the mobo, as you had suggested. I started up the system, it verified the DMI Pool Data ... Update Success ... and then produced the following error message: "DISK BOOT FAILURE. INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER." The readout on the CMOS display was FF (Boot attempt). I really do appreciate your staying with me this long already and wonder if this points to any cause(s). Thanks again, hhb


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

Oh, wait, do you have BIOS set to boot first from a Network? That would explain it. I should have thought of that first. What's your boot order?


----------



## hhbva (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

Hi, Jim, thanks for your response. No, I've checked and reset my boot sequence several times, inluding using the fail safe default and optimized default settings, in which the floppy drive is the first boot device. I have no floppy drive installed. Whenever I try to boot from the Windows CD, I set the BIOS to boot first from the SATA CD/ROM, then the HDD, then the second CD/ROM drive. Isn't that the setting I should use. The only confusion my arise from which CD/ROM drive is which. Perhaps I should try to set the priorities to CD/ROM1, CD/ROM2, then HDD and try that? I see no option in the BIOS that would allow booting from a network at at all. hhb


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

The optical drive that is listed first will be the boot drive when optical drive is set as first boot device.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

Go into BIOS, select 'Onboard PCI Device', and check that 'Invoke Boot Agents' are 'Disabled'.


----------



## hhbva (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

Hi, Jim, thanks! I checked the settings for the Onboard PCI Device. "Invoke Boot Agent" is disabled for both of the onboard network controllers. FYI: I have the following onboard PCI devices: IEEE 1374 Ciontroller (enabled), Network Controller 1 (enabled), Network Controller 2 (enabled), Storage Controller (enabled) ... Controller Mode IDE. I still get the same error message after trying to boot: "BOOTMGR IS MISSING. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart." Also FYI: I currently have no add-on cards and only two of the four DIMMs installed; only one of the optical drives is connected. In other words, only PCU, GPU, HDD, one optical drive,and 2 memory sticks are connected. Boot sequence is SATA CD/ROM first, then HDD, floppy is disabled (none installed). Thanks again for your continuing help! hhb


----------



## hhbva (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

Tyree, thanks for your hint. I appreciate it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

On the CMOS setup page, where you enter the date, select 'Halt On' and set for 'No Errors'.

Check that the BIOS is correctly detecting your optical and HDD.


There is a note in the BIOS setup about making sure that if you're trying to boot from an optical drive, that you must select the correct _type_ of CD ROM.

In 'Advanced BIOS Setup' select 'Boot Other Device' and set to 'Disabled' (it will try to boot from the first 3 boot devices you've set up, and only those 3).

Just for testing, 'Disable' all the devices on the 'Onboard PCI Device' screen.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

Opps, in 'Onboard PCI Device', leave the 'Storage Controller' 'Enabled'. Sry.


----------



## hhbva (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

Jim, thanks so much for staying with me! I'll try your suggestions today and report back. Thanks again. hhb


----------



## sinaps1 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

Hi!
I am not so much confident with bios...but...some of the problems you are saying can be caused from the Power Supply or from the RAM as well...

From the RAM not so much because as I read without other hardware pluged the MBO works fine so maybe the overload of the power of the power supply may couse that..some "condensators" maybe are out or their optimal value so if u have the possibility to try with another power supply.. do it to see what happened!


----------



## hhbva (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

Hi again, Jim. I put all your suggested settings on the BIOS, unfortunately with the same unchanged result: "BOOTMGR IS MISSING ... Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart." I tried booting from the CD/ROM using both internal optical drives, same result. Just for verification, here are the BIOS settings I last used: 

1. Standard CMOS Features:
SATA Channel 1: WDC WD6401 AAALS-00E8B (hard drive recognized by system)
SATA Channels 2-5: None
Drive A: None (No floppy drive installed)
Drive B: None (ditto)
Floppy 3 Mode: Diasbled
Halt On: No Errors

2. Advanced CMOS Features:
Quick Power On Self Test: Enabled
First Boot Device: SATA CD ROM
Second Boot Device: Hard Disk
Third Boot Device: SATA CD ROM
Other Boot Device: Disabled
Boot Up Floppy Seek: Disabled
Boot Up Num Lock Status: On
Security Option: Setup
MPS Version Ctrl for OS: 1.4
Report no FDD for OS: No
Delay IDE Initial (Secs): 1
Full Screen LOGO Show: Enabled

3. Onboard PCI Device:
IEEE 1394 Controller: Disabled
Network Controller 1: Disabled
Invoke Boot Agent: Disabled
Network Controller 2: Disabled
Invoke Boot Agent: Disabled
Storage Controller: Enabled
Mode: IDE

Those are the current setting that yield the "BOOTMGR MISSING ... " results. You mentioned that I need to be sure to select the correct type of CD ROM when trying to boot from an optical drive. I'm not sure I follow that 100%, because the BIOS provides a choice only between SAT CD FROM, USB CD ROM, and something that is labeled as LS120, plus some others I don't recognize. I do not have an external USB CD/DVD drive attached, and I'm not sure what LS120 is. So I assume the correct choices for Boot priorities 1 and 3 are SATA CD ROM, which is what I used. During the Post test, the BIOS correctly identifies both drives. Thanks again for all the time you have already devoted to what is beginning to appear like a hopeless case. hhb


----------



## hhbva (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

For Tyree, hi. I did post all the PC specs in my very first post of 09/30, and the DIMM specs followed on 10/01. If youb feel anything else would help, I would be more than happy to provide it. Thanks.
For Sinaps: Thanks for your comment, but the power supply works fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

That's strange. The BIOS is not indicating that it's found a SATA CD/ROM in BIOS. But it shows the CD at the POST 'Hardware Available' screen?

The LS120 seems to be a USB device.

You've stated earlier that you have computer experience. Does that extend to having spare components and computers lying around? If so, can you grab an older working IDE CD/ROM and try that (set up BIOS for it of course)? Or a working floppy and a boot disk (I still have Win98se boot disks myself)?


----------



## hhbva (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

Hi, Jim. Yes, I, too, wondered why no *SATA* CD ROMs showed up in the BIOS, but, as I stated, I built this system in 2007, and I don' think they ever did. The reason is that they are not SATA, but IDE, drives and they are connected to the mobo via an IDE cable, and the power connectors are also the standard 4-pin type. But I cannot find them in the BIOS as such. The question is, how to set up the BIOS for them. Also, as I mentioned, I've tried to boot with the fail safe and optimized default settings on the BIOS, and that did not change the error message I received either. I do not have a working floppy drive, only a USB one, which failed soon after I bought it last year.


----------



## hhbva (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

Hi Jim et al.: I just wanted to let you know that the problem is solved and Windows 7 is loaded. Once again the cause was simply human error (mine)! Jim instinctively and correctly identified the culprit when he remarked that it was strange that no SATA CD ROM drive showed up in the BIOS. Well, I hadn't tinkered with this thing since my old hard drive crashed in January and had forgotten that in the Advanced BIOS settings, you need to scroll all gthe way down to see all the possible boot devices. Well, once I remembered that, lo and behold, there were both of my *IDE* CD ROM drives! I chose one as the first bootn device, and everything else followed. All I can say especially to Jim, is thanks so much for all your helpful hints. I'll come back to this forum next time I need help and recommend it to others.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: BOOTMGR MISSING ... system hangs after Verifying DMI Pool Data, no OS installed*

Happy that I was able to point you in the right direction...please navigate to the top of this page, choose 'Thread Tools' and mark as 'Solved'. Thx for joining us!


----------

